# TPMS Problem?



## Goku01 (Aug 12, 2017)

Hi. I am new baby to the forum.

I have 2012 Frontier and having problem with TPMS.
When ignition is turned on TPMS light comes on and starts to flashing for min or so then turn to solid light.
Took truck to local Tire DXXX and they checked out.
All 4 tire TPMS are detecting fine and also tire pressure is normal.
They reset the TPMS and light goes out but TPMS light comes back and start to flashing.
I am trying to determine if this problem is coming from TPMS or TPMS control module.

Your knowledge and experience on this type problem is welcome and greatly appreciated.

Goku01


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You need to find out what the code is that is being triggered for the TPMS system. You can go to a dealer or a shop that has a scan tool that can interact with Nissan Body Control Modules...or, you can get the codes yourself via a grounding method of the TPMS check connector. Once you have the code, it will help you figure out what is the problem. TPMS sensors that have weak batteries can have intermittent failures, making it tough to duplicate the problem. 
There is one thing to remember when you get a code for a particular TPMS sensor location. If a trouble code shows a TPMS sensor failure or issue, it will identify the sensor in the location that it was last registered. To give an example: you have new tires and TPMS sensors installed on your vehicle and the technician programs the sensors. Some time passes and you have the tires rotated again, but fail to have the TPMS sensors re-registered. A week later, the TPMS warning light starts flashing. You pull the codes and it indicates a left-front tires TPMS sensor low-battery issue, meaning you need a new TPMS sensor. However, the problem, despite what the code says, is not the left-front tire, but, actually the left-rear tires because the tires had been rotated front-to-back without re-registering the TPMS sensors with the BCM. So, if there is a code for a sensor, you just can't assume the wheel position is correct unless you know the sensors are in their originally registered location. If you don't, the codes will have to be erased, sensors registered and wait for the light to start flashing again...unless you go to a shop that has a tool that measures TPMS signal strength. 

philipa_240sx at Nico Club wrote a great post that explains the system and tells how to manually get the codes and register the sensors:

This post is intended to give an overview of how the TPMS works and some general tips on maintenence.

Why TPMS?The US government mandated the use of TPMS on vehicles as part of the TREAD act. The act was created in repsonse to the Firestone tire tread seperation issue of the late 90's which partly blames underinflated tires as the cause of blowouts. All passenger vehicles under 10,000lbs gross weight produced after Sept 2007 are required to have the system.

Canada: Although the TREAD act does not apply to Canadians, many of our vehicles have TPMS systems just the same.

What does it do?Each wheel has a pressure sensor and transmitter located inside which is connected to the valve stem. The system monitors the pressure of the tires (some cars monitor the spare tire as well... the Rogue does not have this) and provides the driver a warning if any tire is underinflated. In the Rogue, the alarm threshold is 26psi and the vehicle must be travelling more than 16mph (25 km/h) before the pressure is checked.

Special Precautions:- DO NOT use tire puncture sealant as it could damage the sensor.- Removal of the OEM tires can damage the sensor. The sensor must be removed prior to dismounting the tire from the rim. There is a specific procedure for doing this and the dealer and tire shops familiar with TPMS systems should be able to do it properly.

The low tire pressure warning light in ON:- Check the tire pressure using an accurate tire gauge and ensure they are inflated as per the sticker on the drivers side door jamb. The warning light should clear after driving for 5 min above 16mph (25km/h).

- If the outdoor air temperature drops suddenly, the tire pressure will drop and may trigger the TPMS. Re-adjust the tire pressures.

The low tire pressure warning light blinks for one minute then stays ON:

- If you substitite the OEM tires for aftermarket wheels or sometimes even the spare tire, you will get the low tire pressure warning light. The vehicle performance should not be affected while the light is ON, assuming you don't have a flat tire. The light will go off once the OEM tires are installed and after driving for 5 min above 16mph (25km/h).

- It is possible there is a malfunction in the system. Time to book a service appt with the dealer to check things out.

Can I install sensors on my new wheels?

Yes. New sensors can be purchased from Nissan and some aftermarket tire/wheel dealers. Cost is approx $80-100 USD each. You can also swap the sensors from the OEM wheels. Read special precautions above about sensor removal. Not all wheels will accept the sensors. Some aftermarket wheels may be labelled 'TPMS ready', but you will have to verify the sensor will properly fit. New sensors will have to be registered with the vehicle's computer to clear the TPMS light. This can only be done by a Nissan dealer.

What about tire rotation?Tire rotation should not affect the sensors. Worst case, you will get the blinking TPMS and may have to make a trip to the dealer to clear the code.

Reading TPMS codes and clearing themThere is a simple procedure to perform a self diagnostic and clear the codes.

1) Turn IGN switch to ON.2) Locate the TPMS warning check connector. It is a single loose wire with a connector located under the dash next to the steering column. It may be bundled with the OBDII diagnostic connector. 3) Using a suitable piece of bare wire inserted into the connector (a paperclip will do), momentarily ground the wire to the chassis.

NOTE: If you are uncomfortable doing this, then don't. You could damage your vehicle if the wrong wire is grounded.

4) The TPMS low tire pressure warning light will blink error codes as follows:

5sec. ON - 5sec. OFFLong (1 sec) blink = First digit (2 blinks = 2)Short (0.2 sec) blink = Second digit (ie 3 short blinks = 3)

There is a 2 second pause between multiple codes.The cycle will keep repeating starting with 5sec. ON

Codes:

15 - Front LH tire pressure drops to 26 psi or less.16 - Front RH tire pressure drops to 26 psi or less.17 - Rear RH tire pressure drops to 26 psi or less.18 - Rear LH tire pressure drops to 26 psi or less.21 - Data from front LH transmitter can not be receive.22 - Data from front RH transmitter can not be receive.23 - Data from Rear RH transmitter can not be receive.24 - Data from Rear LH transmitter can not be receive.31 - Checksum data from front LH transmitter is malfunctioning.32 - Checksum data from front RH transmitter is malfunctioning.33 - Checksum data from rear RH transmitter is malfunctioning.34 - Checksum data from rear RH transmitter is malfunctioning.

5 short blinks - System is OK.

5) To clear the codes, turn the ignition OFF.

6) Drive 5 min above 16mph (25km/h) to see if the problem reoccurs.

This procedure does not guarantee you won't get the blinking TPMS warning again. If the problem reoccurs, the warning light will turn back ON.


----------



## BRubble (Jun 22, 2014)

Goku01 said:


> Hi. I am new baby to the forum.
> 
> I have 2012 Frontier and having problem with TPMS.
> When ignition is turned on TPMS light comes on and starts to flashing for min or so then turn to solid light.
> ...


Goku,

TPMS is for Folk's that don't care enough about their Vehicle or Other's that share the road with them. 

Use the money that you would spend on the TPMS Sensor's and get you an air compressor. Lowe's has an 8 gallon 150 psi compressor on wheels for 100 $'s. Once you have an air compressor then you can check and add air to your tire's on a regular basis. An Air Compressor can be used for so many other use's as well; cleaning part's, blowing yourself off after useing the weed eater, airing all the other inflatable's that you have like the FootBall, Floatable's, You can even clean your fingernail's after doing maintenance, Cleaning the chainsaw,, and the list goe's on and on.

Forget about the TPMS mandated by the Government for those that don't care enough to check their Tire's Air Pressure on a regular basis, and use that money on an Air compressor and Tool's to help you maintain your Truck.

On the other hand,, you can spend over 100 $'s, Use your spare time playing along with the TPMS Game, Chaseing The Sensor's, instead of purchaseing Tool's and Equipment to help Yourself.

Regards,


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I disagree. I've had two instances over the years where I picked up a nail in a tire that created a leak and the TPMS system alerted me to it before the tire was too low to become unsafe or get me to a safe destination where I could repair the tire and do so before the tire was ruined. I'm a former Nissan Master Tech and I know I take care of my vehicles and do make frequent visual checks of my tires and check the tire pressure every couple of weeks. Whether you like the system or not, it does work for its intended purpose. It's not perfect and the biggest problem that occurs is when the batteries in the TPMS sensors fail. Hopefully someday battery technology will get to the point where they'll last 10+ years rather than 5-6 years.


----------



## BRubble (Jun 22, 2014)

> I've had two instances over the years where I picked up a nail in a tire that created a leak and the TPMS system alerted me to it before the tire was too low to become unsafe or get me to a safe destination where I could repair the tire and do so before the tire was ruined. I'm a former Nissan Master Tech and I know I take care of my vehicles


SMJ,

For some people I can see that the TPMS can be helpful.

I'm not a Professional Mechanic, but I've been driveing my own vehicle's for over 50 year's. I've had way more than 2 instance's of a Slow Leak, Nail, etc, and I've alway's been able to either spot a low tire or be able to tell that the Vehicle that I was driveing, didn't seem right in the handleing or that the vehicle was low on one side or the other. I've never ruined a Tire because of a slow leak. When detected,, that's what the Spare is for, and changed when spotted or pulled over and put the spare on.

I have also had a blowout can't recall exactly how many, but it wasn't because of Low Air Pressure, and again,, that's when the spare was needed.

I'm not saying that for some people the TPMS is not helpful,, but for a Truck Owner/Driver not so much. Women, Disabled, Elderly, may be a good thing for them to have, Maybe. 
Then there is the Trailer that we are pulling sometime's as well. That's why we have to be observant and use the spare when needed.

For me chaseing TPMS Sensor's and spending money replaceing them, is better spent on a Good Air Compressor and Tool's to help me in maintaining my TRUCK. For me Money is Tight,, and so It is necessary for me to get what is Needed,, and Not What I Want. TPMS I can't recall a single instance that it would have helped me in the past. I've never Ruined a Tire or had a Wreck because of a Low Air Pressure Tire. Their is alway's that 1st Time,, and it might happen tomorrow, but so far no.

I respect You and Other's that may disagree with me, but I'm not alone in the TPMS Game Rejection.

Regards,


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Well, people can dislike the system, but it's only the beginning. Keep in mind that cars are already being sold without spare tires and only a small air pump. Some high performance cars, like Corvettes, not only use the TPMS system to detect the tire pressure, but also the tire air temperature and uses the information to help manage the engine control and traction control systems. The systems not only saves thousands of lives worldwide every year, but they save fuel and reduce the carbon footprint on the environment. It's a technology that exist and will probably continue to exist and, hopefully, become better and eventually be to the point we forget it's even there until we have a tire issue. 
For tractor-trailers, it's a harder system to employ since trailers are often picked up by one vehicle, dropped, and then connected to another vehicle and another vehicle. There will have to be a better way of re-registering the sensors to the particular tractor that is towing it and done so automatically without driver intervention. Transmitting distances are also a good deal further. Right now, it's not practical and the technology will have to be made better for that purpose.


----------



## BRubble (Jun 22, 2014)

> it's only the beginning. Keep in mind that cars are already being sold without spare tires and only a small air pump. Some high performance cars, like Corvettes, not only use the TPMS system to detect the tire pressure, but also the tire air temperature and uses the information to help manage the engine control and traction control systems. The systems not only saves thousands of lives worldwide every year, but they save fuel and reduce the carbon footprint on the environment. It's a technology that exist and will probably continue to exist and, hopefully, become better and eventually be to the point we forget it's even there until we have a tire issue.


SMJ,

I didn't know that some car's now,, don't have a spare tire! I alway's seem to learn something from your post's.

That's it, when the system get's to the point that We don't have to Trouble Shoot them, and hopefully the Sensor's come way down in price, then I won't have a problem with TPMS. It's the cost of the sensor's and trouble shooting them now, that put's me in a bind, to afford to maintain them, and then falling back to my past experience not haveing a problem without TPMS and just monitoring the Tire Air Pressure and useing my Trusty Air Compressor.. 

I'm good for now, useing a 21 gallon Air Compressor,, but wish I had the money to get one of the 8 gallon 150 psi air compressor's on wheel's at Lowe's, for 100 $'s. That's about the best deal going right now on a small general use air compressor. Better price than Harbor Freight. 

I alway's like to read your post's SMJ, and just about alway's seem to learn something that I didn't know.

Regard's


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I use Dorman direct-fit TPMS sensors from Rockauto.com. They run about $40 each and have a lifetime warranty. If one or more fails, I just order a new one(s) from Rockauto.com, have them installed and ship the old part(s) back for refund. My only cost out of pocket for the replacement sensor is the cost of return shipping, which usually runs about $3.00 which you can have Rockauto deduct from the refund price and you can get download the shipping label from them already postage paid with a tracking #. Of course, there's still the cost to have the tire dismounted/mounted to replace the TPMS sensor, which is usually another $13-$18, depending on the shop. I can program the sensors myself using a Kent-Moore trigger tool and a wire to ground the TPMS diagnostic connector (near the OBD II connector) to put into re-learn mode. VXSCAN now offers a similar tool for around $32 (my Kent-Moore was about $50 when I purchased it years ago), which you can order from Walmart:

https://www.walmart.com/ip/VXSCAN-E...9296&wl11=online&wl12=613307882&wl13=&veh=sem


----------



## jay_r00 (Aug 15, 2017)

*TPMS*

There is also Titan TPMS for lower cost sensors. They have HUF brands which are OEM. I've been using them for a couple years at my shop and have never had any problems. Their wholesale pricing is around 28$ a sensor and they come programmed.


----------



## netxtown (Jun 24, 2016)

Personally - I think TPMS is a complete joke. The system is too inaccurate to depend on. Too many times I have pulled over, checked the tires, to find nothing out of the ordinary. And, as far as I know, it only monitors under inflation. Just because the tire retailer is respectable - doesn't mean all of their equipment is up to snuff all the time. Hence, I have had my tires rotated/re-balanced only to get home to find 50psi in some or all of the tires.


----------



## BRubble (Jun 22, 2014)

netxtown said:


> Personally - I think TPMS is a complete joke. The system is too inaccurate to depend on. Too many times I have pulled over, checked the tires, to find nothing out of the ordinary. And, as far as I know, it only monitors under inflation. Just because the tire retailer is respectable - doesn't mean all of their equipment is up to snuff all the time. Hence, I have had my tires rotated/re-balanced only to get home to find 50psi in some or all of the tires.


SMJ pointed out some thing's that showed me that for some Folk's it would be beneficial. 

As far as I know,, TPMS is mandated by our government, for those that don't know or want to use an airgauge and/or don't have ready access to an air compressor. But for folk's like you and I,, the money is better spent on a good air gauge and an economical air compressor. 

Over the year's I have managed to accumulate a good range of DIY Tool's in my garage, and the air compressor is one of the most used tool's in the garage, which I use a lot for blowing off part's, accumulated dirt on engine's, airing tire's, blowing the dirt and debrie off of myself before going into the house. Next to the Garage Radio,, it's probably used more than any other tool that I have. Last night I was serviceing the lawn tractor,, and it made easy work of blowing off the oil soaked dirt buildup around the outside of the choke and throttle houseing,, which would have been a lot harder useing a diesel soaked rag.

Last time I checked Lowe's has an 8 gallon 150psi on wheel's for 100 $'s.

When it come's time for my next tire's, I'll opt not to spend the money's on TPMS Sensor's, but rather spend that money on a tool that I might need. For me, I wish that I could have had the option of not haveing the TPMS,, but something useful,, like an ATF Fluid Temperature indicator, but I guess we have to work around what is mandated and what would actually be more needed by guy's like us. At least Nissan gave us the Cheapest New Truck and that is a Blessing for me.


----------



## netxtown (Jun 24, 2016)

I definitely agree with the tools adage. I have a workshop full - and still I buy more. I've got a 25 gal compressor - and i wouldn't be without one. Well - let me change that. Being i also have a Kubota sub-compact tractor with the crappy wagon wheels on it - i HAVE to have a compressor nearby at all times. Roll over a sticker - and the tire leaks for ever more.

And don't get me wrong. I LOVE my Frontier. With 240k - and still going strong - and it has left me stranded only once (while under warranty). I've done the usual stuff (oil, plugs, timing chin, etc) - and the engine is still nice and strong. As for TPMS and government mandates....they really should stay out of stuff they know nothing about. I'm not sure, but I thought the mandate came about from the Explorer fiasco. But Ford wasn't the only one having their tires set to a low pressure. Toyota did it on the 2000 Tundra (first year). That truck rode like a caddy!...and the OEM tires were shot in no time at all. Just glad I never had a blow out/rollover, and that my Toyota days are long gone. I'll stick with this Frontier...and yes, when it comes time, there really is only one choice for me. Frontier. If my next one is as good as this one has been - I'll be long dead before it wears out.


----------



## BRubble (Jun 22, 2014)

netxtown said:


> I definitely agree with the tools adage. I have a workshop full - and still I buy more. I've got a 25 gal compressor - and i wouldn't be without one. Well - let me change that. Being i also have a Kubota sub-compact tractor with the crappy wagon wheels on it - i HAVE to have a compressor nearby at all times. Roll over a sticker - and the tire leaks for ever more.
> 
> And don't get me wrong. I LOVE my Frontier. With 240k - and still going strong - and it has left me stranded only once (while under warranty). I've done the usual stuff (oil, plugs, timing chin, etc) - and the engine is still nice and strong. As for TPMS and government mandates....they really should stay out of stuff they know nothing about. I'm not sure, but I thought the mandate came about from the Explorer fiasco. But Ford wasn't the only one having their tires set to a low pressure. Toyota did it on the 2000 Tundra (first year). That truck rode like a caddy!...and the OEM tires were shot in no time at all. Just glad I never had a blow out/rollover, and that my Toyota days are long gone. I'll stick with this Frontier...and yes, when it comes time, there really is only one choice for me. Frontier. If my next one is as good as this one has been - I'll be long dead before it wears out.


That's something to be proud of with 240K mile's and still running good!

This is my 2nd Nissan Truck. My first was a '93 Hardbody that I bought new,, and drove it for 20 year's. It had 176K mile's and was still running Smooth and Quiet when I sold it, after I bought the '13. I had seat cover's on the '93 since new,, and when I took the last set off, before I sold it,, the seat's still looked like brand new, not even faded. I was amazed. Learned a lot of what was needed on a long time owned Truck. Seat Cover's, Floor Mat's, Steering wheel cover, Front Hood bug shield, Bedliner, Toolbox, and a good hitch receiver. So that's how I set the new '13 up, same as the '93. Barring an accident total, I'm hopeing this will be my last truck. Never know about vehicle's though, lot's of thing's can get in the way over the long haul.

If you intend to get another New Frontier, I would personally try to get one,, before the New Model come's out. It took several year's for Nissan to get the bug's out of the Gen 2's, and from what I've read,, I think that they have. I haven't had any problem's with mine anyway. They might not have any problem's with the new model,, but it's sort of like a Bird in the Hand is worth 2 in the bush type of thing. 

I expect that when the New Model come's out,, a lot of Guy's are going to be snatching up the Prior year Frontier's, like they were made out of Gold. 

I just had a 4 gallon air compressor to wear out, and freeze up, so now it is the 21 gallon AC full time now. I miss the smaller one,, cause it was the one that I liked to use the most. If the opportunity present's itself,, I'm going to get one like the 8 gal 150 psi that lowe's has. I think that it might be cambell hausfeld or Kobalt Brand. I think that they are probably throw away's,, but that's ok. The 4 gal was too,, and it lasted for about 12 year's. I'm ok with spending 100 $'s for a 12 year compressor. 

I just looked at it again on Lowe's site, and they've raised the price, probly because of Christmas. It may go back down,, after Christmas:

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Kobalt-8-Gallon-Portable-Electric-Horizontal-Air-Compressor/50129758

That's real impressive that you've got 240K on Your Frontier and it's still running good. You are doing Real Good.


----------



## nickbor34 (Jan 22, 2021)

This system provides accurate indicators. It seems to me that you can look at the launch


----------



## finistratbob (Jan 22, 2021)

BRubble said:


> That's something to be proud of with 240K mile's and still running good!
> 
> This is my 2nd Nissan Truck. My first was a '93 Hardbody that I bought new,, and drove it for 20 year's. It had 176K mile's and was still running Smooth and Quiet when I sold it, after I bought the '13. I had seat cover's on the '93 since new,, and when I took the last set off, before I sold it,, the seat's still looked like brand new, not even faded. I was amazed. Learned a lot of what was needed on a long time owned Truck. Seat Cover's, Floor Mat's, Steering wheel cover, Front Hood bug shield, Bedliner, Toolbox, and a good hitch receiver. So that's how I set the new '13 up, same as the '93. Barring an accident total, I'm hopeing this will be my last truck. Never know about vehicle's though, lot's of thing's can get in the way over the long haul.
> 
> ...


It seems to me that here is the answer and this is an old topic. I recommend reading the recommended literature that will help you figure out the problem in the variator.


----------

